# Dark Charcoal Court for the Hawks?



## Basel

> The Hawks also hope to collaborate with the league on a dark charcoal court, not so much to enhance the live experience, but because they want a generation of gamers to choose Atlanta when they fire up NBA2K.


http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=12080830&src=desktop










I think this would be a cool idea for certain games but I don't think I would want to see it full-time.


----------



## RollWithEm

Yet another good marketing idea by this Hawks franchise. Somebody is thinking.


----------



## R-Star

I like it. Looks sexy. The Nets court felt like it was going to bring on vertigo at times, but I like having signature courts. More teams should be doing stuff like this.


----------



## ATLien

He isn't a year into the new job, but Steve Koonin is a breath of fresh air. 

Although this part is probably closer to the truth than we would like to admit:



> Dating nights, microbrews, uniforms inspired by comic books -- all of this might sound like an old person's impression of what a young person wants, and that might be the case. Two prominent league business executives who think favorably of Koonin said on background that Atlanta was pretty much hopeless. They maintain that cutesy marketing to niche demographics was nothing more than whimsy that would do very little for the team's bottom line. It's still all about an arena deal, broadcast revenue, sponsorship, suites, premium seats and, of course, luring a superstar. But sure, they admire the organization's pluck.


----------



## Kreutz35

I'm a big fan of the unique courts that Brooklyn and Milwaukee already have, and this might be my favorite looking yet.


----------



## kbdullah

Was just about to post the same article. As @RollWithEm, says, yes somebody is thinking. They are making a concerted effort to try to broaden and expand the audience in light of recent fiascos this past summer. Some other things to come:



> In the works for Philips Arena: a craft beer hall, the removal of swaths of suites to make way for party decks and cheap drinks pregame. The Hawks plan to make Mike Scott, he of the emoji tattoos, the center of an emoji campaign. And the team tweeted out an offer from Koonin before Monday's 10:40 p.m. ET tip against the Los Angeles Clippers: Bosses who allowed an employee to watch the game and come in late on Tuesday morning would be treated to a ticket for Wednesday night's home game against Memphis. The stunt was clever, and the implication from the Hawks was clear: Their fans aren't the recipients of the letter, but the millennials who need the late pass.


----------



## R-Star

This is the way to do business. Who are the Indianas, Milwaukees and other small market teams bringing in? What's Indianas marketing call to fans? "Hey, if you're a white farmer who likes basketball, we're the team for you!". I became a fan when Reggie Miller played for the team, and we haven't had a new Pacers poster on this forum in years. The going small market model is to get your local fans to come, and hope to god you can draft a superstar at some point to get other people to watch. At least Atlanta is trying to bring people in with some good ol Jackie Moon razzle dazzle.


----------



## Marcus13

Love it, man I love it. Not to mention they are putting a very competitive team on the court. This is the coolest year to be a Hawks fan since the pre-Joe Johnson era


----------



## ATLien

I wonder if they're still doing this. Neon green would look better with a dark contrast


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> I wonder if they're still doing this. Neon green would look better with a dark contrast


----------



## BlakeJesus

Looks awesome!


----------



## ATLien

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13140797/the-story-atlanta-hawks-new-uniforms



> What's next? Would the Philips Arena court look good in Georgia Granite Gray?


Maybe just a throwaway line, but it does sound like they will make some changes to the court.


----------



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649951195390431232


----------



## R-Star

R-Star wanted the dark chocolate...


----------



## Kreutz35

I'm just not a fan of the new Hawks color scheme. As an alternate uniform, it would be kind of cool, but not as a full time scheme.


----------



## ATLien

Kreutz35 said:


> I'm just not a fan of the new Hawks color scheme. As an alternate uniform, it would be kind of cool, but not as a full time scheme.


You will like it


----------

